# c500



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 25, 2012)

C500

http://cinemaeos.usa.canon.com/media-gallery.php


They got Jeff Cronenweth, David Fincher's DP, who uses RED to play with it. Maybe he got sick of RED's performance in The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. He's a master, it'd be sweet if Canon could convert him.


----------

